# Kondensatorberechnung



## BeachBoy (8. August 2005)

Hallo, kann mir jemand folgende Aufgabe erklären bzw. sagen, in welchen Schritten ich sie lösen kann? 

Aufgabe: 
Ein Plattenkondensator mit dem Plattenabstand d1=1mm und Glimmer als Dielektrikum (_E_r=7) ist fest mit einer Gleichspannungsquelle von U=500V verbunden. Der Plattenabstand wird anschließend auf d=2mm vergrößert, wobei die Stärke der Glimmerplatte unverändert d1=1mm beträgt. 
Welche elektrische Feldstärke herrscht im entstandenen Luftraum? 

Bitte helft mir, ich weiß wirklich nicht wie ich es lösen muss. 
Danke, Sebastian!


----------



## Johannes Postler (26. September 2005)

Hm - überseh ich da jetzt gerade was, oder ist das einfach ein Fall für die Formel

U = E * d

, wobei U die Spannung, E die elek. Feldstärke und d der Plattenabstand ist?
Wenn ja, dann 500 / 0,002 = 25000 V/m


----------

